# If you could, how many maltese would you have?



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

After looking at soo many of your adorable white fluff butts and thinking about mine as well. I started daydreaming about if I had millions of money and a bigger place........ could i have one million and one maltese????  oh my gosh to me being around these angels make me feel like Im in heaven. Have any of you ever thought about how many maltese you could have


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Since Gucci is only 3.5 months old, thinking of even ONE more right now...one more to run after while she tries to eat pine bark, one more to pick up poop after, one more to have crying when I leave, one more face to wash (WITH A FIGHT) each night.....I'm sticking with just one. BUT, I do love that one, so when she's about 8 months old, I may have a change of opinion


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Maltese are addicting!

I'd have a whole little fluff town if I could LOL But I'm happy with my two right now


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes you could have a million and one Gucci problems  my three are already a handful,but still just look at their black button nose two black little eyes and there fluffiness....... om my gosh!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

That would be a fun town.... Maltese County!!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I would get another one if my apartment was bigger. But we're tapped out at one currently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I do not regret either of my boys, they are both wonderful, going forward though, I prefer one dog for me. I prefer the bond and focus I experience with just one dog.


----------



## stapod (Jul 30, 2012)

Too many and they wouldn't get enough attention (at least not for mine). LOL
But I do like the idea of a town full of just maltese parents. Then we could be surrounded without all the "work".


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I know I would have at least one more that was from a reputable breeder that didn't have health issues or mental issues. One that would have no tearing, that was within breed standards. One that wouldn't mind having their hair and teeth brushed. That would potty outside. Now that is my dream maltese. I love my fluffs even with all their issues. But it's my fault for not knowing about pet stores. I am educated now and will never ever buy a puppy from a store again.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

If I could I would have at least 3, lol...but right now I'm happy with my little boy :w00t:.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok if I ever win the multi millions I will buy a town, and create a Maltese Town. Yes could you just picture it now LOL LOL


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Since Shelly mentioned it, I have wondered if I should consider two. To keep Gucci company. But, then I think of how difficult it would be to spoil her anymore.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm very happy with just my one. Steve and I are in a monogamous relationship!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am happy as can be with just my one. I wouldn't want to have to divide up the attention I give to him, I want to spoil him and just him. Maybe it has something to do with me having raised 4 human children that I want Pipper to be an "only child"


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I love my Sophie, and if I had all the money in the world and I wouldn't have to spoil her any less, I think I would get her a sibling. Just one would be nice, that way they could keep each other company and I wouldn't feel so bad leaving her. Which is crazy I feel that way, because I never leave her for more then an hour or two a week..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I think just Milo + 1 more. Or 2. I really want another boy but I also want a girl for all the girly things :blush:

I had always intended in getting back to showing maltese and maybe breeding some day after some success in the ring but after really looking at it all I think I'll stick to pets


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

I want one more a girl! <3


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

italianna82 said:


> Since Shelly mentioned it, I have wondered if I should consider two. To keep Gucci company. But, then I think of how difficult it would be to spoil her anymore.


I forgot to mention expense. It gets very real the more pooches you have. DH wants a THIRD dog, a larger one, and if he wants one he can have one but I have told him, we can not afford to feed fromm four star to two little dogs and one large one.

And then there are the vet bills for a third dog, and hw meds and flea/tick meds-and treats. I like feeding canned food too-and that adds up, especially with more than one. So it's totally ok if you are prepared to handle everything that comes with it, you just got to think it through and make sure it's want you want


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

2 Maltese. 2 Yorkies.... My hubby says ENOUGH!! So I guess this is it.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

I love my 2 to pieces but they are both more than a handful so no more for me , but i have a secret to tell if ever get another dog it would be a havanese they are maltese but bigger


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

I have 4 and Im good with that number. The only problem is money, 4 malteses are expensive and plus I have one with health issues; Im expending a lot of money in her. Im not complaining, I love her with all my heart, but I wasnt prepared for this kind of expense. 

Considering the money issue, 4 is my limit. Now if I win the lottery I would run a shelter, not just for malteses. With that money I could quit my job and be there just to help dogs the entire day, dogs needs time and money, not just love; now Im practically working to cover the vet bills of my baby. I dont regret having her , but honestly I wasnt prepared to assume financially her disease; in my opinion thats something to consider before adding a fluff in a family. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would go back to one dog. A boy.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Gabby trust me I hear you about the medical expense. I have Babinka who was born with a very bad heart. She was only to live to 6 months and now she is three. Yes my miracle dog, but now on lots of meds. I have never been in this situation ever before. I am glad that I got her cousin and sister with us. But yes the medical expense. I just dropped 152.00 today for meds....... if vets were more lenient with their cost would be nice.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> 2 Maltese. 2 Yorkies.... My hubby says ENOUGH!! So I guess this is it.


Part of me really wants a Yorkie... :wub: or better yet, a Morkie..! :innocent: but pretty sure the bf will say NO! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, I agree. 
Im not taking lightly the vets pofession, but sometimes the charges they make are out of this world. I dont understand why dogs labs or ultrasounds or whatever are way expensive comparing with humans tests, its the same for God's sake!! I spend over 150usd every other week, just on vet bills, not counting food or everything else for the other 3 malts. Plus Im paying my credit card with charges of Brisa's biopsy surgery. And today she had yet another problem in her leg so tomorrow we're going to the vet again for xrays... And still she needs a surgery on her leg... Soo, money runs out of my pocket very fast. NOT complaining, but I never thought something like this could happen. I will do whatever it takes for her to be healthy, even if I have to sell a kidney, but Im telling you, my money issues have one reason: and Gosh I love her more than anything in this world, hehehe. And there she is sleeping so comfy and looking so sweet that I think all my sacrifices are worth it <3


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I know the amounts vets charge! I am sorry but its ridiculous. I live out here in Canada, and the majority of health coverages are covered by our ohip....but still the taxes that are levied on us are nuts, if they could do the same for animals it would be great!!!! but they should have it where there is some reasoning or regulated amounts that vets can charge for certain expenditures. I mean c'mon how many of us here in the entire world have animals. Plus some vets play on the persons emtions....oh you love your dog dont you $$$$$$$$ anyways I am the same as you, I would sell my kidney as well. Babinka , Peppino and Tiny Tina say hello and wish Sagirah all the best. And Babinka say's to her ; bite the vet ; bite the vet!! LOL Babinka does this to our vet, and we just laugh!!! All the best to you friend!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I would love to have another small dog for a companion for Karli. She tries really hard to play with kitty, but she just ignores her.

Maybe it's the area where I live, but vet. bills aren't too bad considering their training. If you think about it, they have to be trained in surgery, dentistry, pharmacy, etc. 

We're maxed out right now because of the number of pets we have - a cat, two dogs, three hor$e$, and four cows.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I would have 2, but I would foster MANY  .


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I have two now but always told my daughter that I will have a houseful of them when she moves out. However, because the two I have now take up so much of my time AND need so much attention, I am thinking that I would have 3 tops, but only if I am not working (unless working from home). They are like potato chips!!!!!!! Can't have just one! lol


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would have as many as I could. My husband feels the same way I do. We now live in a Condo that barely allows us to have one. But we know once we don't live here anymore we will have a few. :wub::wub:


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Gabby said:


> Yes, I agree.
> Im not taking lightly the vets pofession, but sometimes the charges they make are out of this world. I dont understand why dogs labs or ultrasounds or whatever are way expensive comparing with humans tests, its the same for God's sake!! I spend over 150usd every other week, just on vet bills, not counting food or everything else for the other 3 malts. Plus Im paying my credit card with charges of Brisa's biopsy surgery. And today she had yet another problem in her leg so tomorrow we're going to the vet again for xrays... And still she needs a surgery on her leg... Soo, money runs out of my pocket very fast. NOT complaining, but I never thought something like this could happen. I will do whatever it takes for her to be healthy, even if I have to sell a kidney, but Im telling you, my money issues have one reason: and Gosh I love her more than anything in this world, hehehe. And there she is sleeping so comfy and looking so sweet that I think all my sacrifices are worth it <3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


OMG, your Brisa is such an adorable little girl. I love the picture of her sleeping on the pillow:wub:.
Sorry to hear about her not being well. I think other said it all - healthcare is very expensive. One can get into serious financial trouble in a case of a serious illness.
Prayers for your little girl.

Hugs,
Katie & Charlie.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Myself and my other half have toyed with the idea of getting another maltese for a while now but am not going to get one, firstly is the cost i dont want to be in a financial struggle esp in the future when we decide to start our family. Food, vets bills, grooming, clothes....christmas pressies is expensive enough for one let alone two!!

Im also selfish and love the love and affection that i get from Maizy and dont think i want to share her or divide my attention :wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I have four and believe me, that's enough. It's not the expense, it's that I don't have enough arms, i.e., it's hard to give everyone the attention I want to and they need. But I am giving some thought to fostering...


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

There are so many poor babies out their that need to be fostered.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I have 2 and for me thats the perfect number right now. But someday in the Far future I would like to have 3 and maybe in the nearer future foster a lil one. I had only one for 11 years and although that was great. I can't believe I had the heart to leave Sasha home alone all the time. Sasha and Lola don't always get along but as soon as I leave they stick together like glue and that makes me feel a lot better. I love having two. Although I agree it's double everything and my two are extremely spoiled and well fed. But it makes me happy to spend my money on them! They are my little luxuries!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

If I lived in a house with a yard and was married (had help with care esp. when I'm sick) and didn't have allergies, I would say 3 or 4. Maybe 2 permanent pets and 2 fosters at a time. But in my situation, 1 is the perfect number.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm very happy with all 5 of my babies and wouldn't trade them for the world and definitely not at this moment watching Riley, Noelle and Chloe all chasing each other and playing and having so much fun right now. I just know that in the future and hopefully it's a long time from now i don't plan on having more then 2 a boy and a girl. That way when i go somewhere that allows pups i can take them both with me, it's a little difficult with 5 of them, not impossible but difficult.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It's all just a matter of what you can handle (vet bills, grooming, etc.)

My high was six of my own, with eight fosters. I loved it. I also work full time, with awesome friends who dog sit, a dog walker, a great vet, great neighbors, and am registered with my local shelter. 

All depends on your situation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I love having Tyler alone to really give him all the time and attention. Kind of like my having one skin child. I have so much going on sometimes with work and travel that sometimes I feel guilty not giving Tyler enough time. I guess I've dreamed of having one more to play with Tyler but with my son's lifelong fear of dogs, I am just getting by with having Tyler.I got him when he was away at college. Maybe if he ever moves out...permanently :chili: I would get another but think I would rather foster. Not that easy living in a co-op apartment building though.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Charlie'sMom said:


> OMG, your Brisa is such an adorable little girl. I love the picture of her sleeping on the pillow:wub:.
> Sorry to hear about her not being well. I think other said it all - healthcare is very expensive. One can get into serious financial trouble in a case of a serious illness.
> Prayers for your little girl.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. Yes! She's soooo adorable 😍

I agree with the others, I would have as many as I could afford; and Im not talking just financially, but taking into consideration space (big yard, mine is medium), time (to groom, to pet, ideally I would like to be all day at home, etc). I love all my gang and dont regret any of them, they're the best thing that has ever happened to me ❤❤❤❤❤


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

One more would be nice...if I had a Maltese that actually liked sharing my attention. LOL


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> I would have 2, but I would foster MANY  .


ME TOO!!! Well, I have 2 now... kinda want a 3rd maybe someday... but when we buy a house, I definitely want to foster.. :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

shellbeme said:


> I forgot to mention expense. It gets very real the more pooches you have. DH wants a THIRD dog, a larger one, and if he wants one he can have one but I have told him, we can not afford to feed fromm four star to two little dogs and one large one.
> 
> And then there are the vet bills for a third dog, and hw meds and flea/tick meds-and treats. I like feeding canned food too-and that adds up, especially with more than one. So it's totally ok if you are prepared to handle everything that comes with it, you just got to think it through and make sure it's want you want


Great point, Shelly! :thumbsup:

Since so many of you who posted in this thread have young Maltese, you have yet to experience how expensive they can be as they get older especially if they didn't come from a reputable breeder. The last five years of Lady's life I was spending $4-$5,000 a year on vet bills to treat her many health issues. That was a "good" year with only one emergency that required hospitalization. I didn't have insurance for her and it all came out of my pocket. Lady was worth every penny, but I am so glad I didn't have another Maltese and have to decide her vet care based upon my ability to pay.

Bailey came from a great breeder so hopefully he won't have the vet bills Lady did, but senior bloodwork, thyroid panels and yearly dentals are still costly.

I also like the one on one relationship. I miss having a girl for the girly things sometimes, but not enough to get another one. If I had two I think I would leave them home together instead of taking them with me. I love Bailey's company whether we walk the trails or go to Hobby Lobby!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Honestly :blush:, if I could, I would have a housefull. 
I don't have any skin children, maybe that's why.

I have 3 now, and it's heaven. It is the most amazing thing to see, their own little personalities, no matter what the day brings, the 3 of them, just make me smile and warm my heart and each get their one on one time.

Yes, I did notice I have to order food more often, gosh does Ana love to eat, and I am sure there are other expenses.

But I feel so blessed.

Who else will love you so unconditionally,I just can't explain it. 

I would LOVE to add just one more....a little boy. 

They are my world. 

I did have one at one time, my sweet Kara (RIP) and felt just as blessed.

But to have the 3 , gosh what a blessing. 

And they are so good, funny, full of love, so in tune with you.

I guess to summarize, I just feel so blessed.

Oh having one, is a dream, truly.

Having 3 for me and hubby, they really are our kids. 

They come first no matter what. 

I guess, no matter, if you have one, or more, we all are just so blessed.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I got my 3rd this year..and I am so happy to have 3! If I could have more, I wouldn't, because there is no way I could give more than 3 all of the love and attention they deserve..3 is my "comfort level." :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Two is my limit---I only have 2 arms! I travel a lot, out of necessity and for work, and most airlines allow you to have two. Liesl is more like 5-6 in one little body & voice! :brownbag: I am really, really glad we have her (as is Kitzel) and would not give her up for the moon. Our house would be WAY too quiet! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

